# Nice Restaurants in Bristol



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 13, 2016)

I am taking my partner out for dinner on her birthday in a few weeks in Bristol. Does anybody have any restaurant recommendations? Nice setting and good food for a special occasion are what I'm looking for.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 14, 2016)

Birch gets excellent reviews.  It's tucked away in South Bristol so may be too out of the way

I went a few months ago and it was really good


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Birch gets excellent reviews.  It's tucked away in South Bristol so may be too out of the way
> 
> I went a few months ago and it was really good


Actually looks rather nice, though it's stretching it to call it _tucked away in South Bristol_ when it's at Ground Zero of Redtrouserland


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 14, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Actually looks rather nice, though it's stretching it to call it _tucked away in South Bristol_ when it's at Ground Zero of Redtrouserland




I'm showing my bumpkin  ignorance of the Big City.  It's down a residential street though so not typical restaurant placing


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm showing my bumpkin  ignorance of the Big City.  It's down a residential street though so not typical restaurant placing


At either end of the road it's on you have the twin towers of Fergusonism - the Tobacco Factory (and himself's own Berchtesgaden-esque lair), and the Southville Centre.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 15, 2016)

Glass boat- posh and romantic.
Also it's in a lovely setting and plenty of places to go to afterwards.


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 15, 2016)

The other half and I went to 4500 Miles from Delhi a couple of years ago.
I was blown away by the quality of the food and the restaurant is pretty swish too. They cater for all tastes but I'm veggie and the missus is vegan and we still had plenty of choice.

4500 Miles From Delhi : Bristol

ETA I'm not from Bristol so can offer no comparisons to other restaurants in the area.


----------



## oryx (Oct 16, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> Glass boat- posh and romantic.
> Also it's in a lovely setting and plenty of places to go to afterwards.


I went there a few years ago (about 2012?) and was really impressed. Great food and service. As kali says it's near good places to go before/after - I particularly remember a really good laid back pub very near The Glass Boat which had live jazz (not on the night we went) - The Duke of something or other? Hope it's still going.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2016)

oryx said:


> I went there a few years ago (about 2012?) and was really impressed. Great food and service. As kali says it's near good places to go before/after - I particularly remember a really good laid back pub very near The Glass Boat which had live jazz (not on the night we went) - The Duke of something or other? Hope it's still going.


The Old Duke - still there, still doing the jazz

home the old duke bristol uk live jazz bar live jazz entertainment jazz music bristol jazz music swing trad jazz band


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2016)

I like El Peuto  on Prince Street.  Spanish. Don't know about romantic. I just like Tapas.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2016)

I had my wedding meal on the Glassboat and it was really really good, they were very accommodating and the food was great.


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice restaurants are something that Bristol isn't short of. Depends how much you want to spend and what kind of food you want. If I was getting taken anywhere in Bristol and didn't have to pay for it myself I would probably go to Hotel du Vin or San Carlo. I also like Piccolino and Brasserie Blanc (although the latter does have an annoying habit of serving steak on a wooden board), but there are literally dozens of new places I haven't tried. Might be worth looking on Trip Advisor as well.

Oh, just remembered Greens in Redland which looks interesting although I have not been there yet.


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2016)

Ho Chi Ming said:


> The other half and I went to 4500 Miles from Delhi a couple of years ago.
> I was blown away by the quality of the food and the restaurant is pretty swish too. They cater for all tastes but I'm veggie and the missus is vegan and we still had plenty of choice.
> 
> 4500 Miles From Delhi : Bristol
> ...


 
A friend went there with work colleagues not so long ago and they all ended up with food poisoning!


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 16, 2016)

Geri said:


> A friend went there with work colleagues not so long ago and they all ended up with food poisoning!



Oops! 
Well, I loved it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 17, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> Glass boat- posh and romantic.
> Also it's in a lovely setting and plenty of places to go to afterwards.



It's a burger joint now I think.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 17, 2016)

I know the one you are thinking of, it's not that one. It's the one before it. 
www.glassboat.co.uk


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 18, 2016)

if you're looking to really push the (not glass) boat out we once had the whole shebang tasting menu and wine at casamia which was thoroughly delicious, memorable and not intimidatingly posh.


----------



## Flipstick (Oct 19, 2016)

I was treated to a Sunday dinner at The Pump House and was amazed by the quality of the food. The best meat we've ever tasted...and we get organic delivered from specialists at home. Puds were nothing special but the gin of the week made up for it. The upstairs dining room had a very different atmosphere to the family pub downstairs, all pressed linen and sparkling glassware. V nice! 
On the other hand if you want nouvelle cuisine type dining the restaurant at Harvey Nicks is for you. Not my bag at all. The subtle flavours were wasted on me.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 19, 2016)

wayward bob said:


> if you're looking to really push the (not glass) boat out we once had the whole shebang tasting menu and wine at casamia which was thoroughly delicious, memorable and not intimidatingly posh.



Yup, I haven't been since it moved tho had a great meal there, and the taster thing makes it a real occasion.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 19, 2016)

wayward bob said:


> if you're looking to really push the (not glass) boat out we once had the whole shebang tasting menu and wine at casamia which was thoroughly delicious, memorable and not intimidatingly posh.


£98  - without wine!
But does sound lovely- yes take her there if you can afford it!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 19, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> £98  - without wine!
> But does sound lovely- yes take her there if you can afford it!



Yup, somewhat too pricey for me!


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll second 4500 miles from delhi, great food.  Also, it's nearly always on groupon or travelzoo for half price food!


----------



## xenon (Oct 27, 2016)

Went to Namast Nepal on Frogmore Street, - next to the O2 Academy, at the weekend. Nice place. Big comfortable restaurant. Indian and Nepalese food. Lots of menu choices including loads of meat free, as you'd expect. Good value too.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone, went to a vegetarian restaurant in the bearpit called 'Flow' in the end. It was fantastic and my date loved it.

Flow | Bristol | Seasonal Vegetarian Food


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2016)

Typical Graun, late to the party as ever, only published this today so not of much use to you:

The Cauldron, Bristol: ‘Mad: a bit. Delicious: absolutely’ – restaurant review | Marina O’Loughlin


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 29, 2016)

Pigsty at Wapping Wharf

Hipster burgers in a cargo container


----------

